# Slim fast anyone?



## mummysturt

Just wondered if anyone is doing slim fast?
Im starting tomorrow to finally get this last 2 stone off. I have such food obsessions that im hoping by doing slim fast i will have to think about food less!!


----------



## dontworry

I've been thinking about it. I love the shakes a lot, and will sometimes pick one up in the morning instead of having breakfast and coffee, and it holds me over for a few hours before I get hungry again! I would like to buy some of the shakes but not drink two a day like they say, I'd probably do one a day with two meals or something? They're on sale at WalMart, which is why I'm considering it!  Good luck!


----------



## jessica716

I got the slim fast stuff today and intend to start tomorrow... got a stone of baby weight still to go!!


----------



## chocbunni01

bought the slimfast yesterday and started it today.


----------



## jessica716

chocbunni... how have you found it today? have you felt hungry with it??


----------



## chocbunni01

jessica716 said:


> chocbunni... how have you found it today? have you felt hungry with it??

i used it before in the past and i lost 15 pounds, 5 the first week. when i used it back then yes i was hungry completely starving and somewhat depressed but after the first week i got used to my stomach growling. :haha: its been 3 weeks since i altered my eating patterns(750-1000 cal deficit a day) and to be honest im used to the low cals.


----------



## jessica716

I'm not hungry in the slightest on it...but i am craving everything i shouldn't!!!

Today i had a muller light yogurt, a bag of slim fast pretzels and my dinner...

just getting ready for bed now, so far so good,
I think in all honesty i'm going to struggle losing any weight, i think its more toning that i need to do..

I was 7st 10lb pre-pregnancy and i'm now 8st 10lb... I'm only 5"2 so a little weight seems to make a big difference to me... I've gone from being uk6 to a uk12...
Just want to lose a couple of pounds so i can fit in some of my old things as don't fancy having to get wedding dress etc realtered :dohh:


----------



## chocbunni01

jessica716 said:


> I'm not hungry in the slightest on it...but i am craving everything i shouldn't!!!
> 
> Today i had a muller light yogurt, a bag of slim fast pretzels and my dinner...
> 
> just getting ready for bed now, so far so good,
> I think in all honesty i'm going to struggle losing any weight, i think its more toning that i need to do..
> 
> I was 7st 10lb pre-pregnancy and i'm now 8st 10lb... I'm only 5"2 so a little weight seems to make a big difference to me... I've gone from being uk6 to a uk12...
> Just want to lose a couple of pounds so i can fit in some of my old things as don't fancy having to get wedding dress etc realtered :dohh:

omg 8st10lb that sounds so cute. :haha: im 5'1 but im really heavy. have been in the obese category for nearly 10 years. prior to that i was involved in many sports and activities so somewhere beneath the fat there is a very active young woman. :wacko: my age helps me stay active and do more but i know 10-15 years from now this weight would definately slow me down. the label of slimfast says dont lose more then 30lbs on it. i figure im going to have to do so much trial and error with losing this weight. im almost one month in and i have only lost 5-6 pounds. there are many reasons for that im sure but i guess ill be thankful it is something lost.


----------



## jessica716

Are you exercising alongside your slimfast?

I got the ea active sports 2 for the wii, that arrived today so spent 40 minutes doing exercises on that while LO laughed at me... :dohh:

OH is meant to be back from working away tomorrow so might go to the gym on friday...

I'm hoping that with the slimfast and the exercise i can lose it quite quickly as i won't have the motivation to stick to the slimfast for too long but if i can get the weight off i can just maintain it at the gym and at home..

I'm not hungry but i miss being able to walk into the kitchen and get a tub of icecream and eat the whole thing... thats what got me the extra weight though, never did that until i got pregnant but then i just started eating for england :dohh:

I've never been much of an exerciser...I like my bed too much but now i'm up early with LO i figured while he naps i can go on the wii....as its a bit more fun than sit ups!! (I get distracted far too easy if i don't enjoy something!)

And 6lb in a month is good... slimfast is only made to give you a loss of 1-2lb a week!


----------



## chocbunni01

out of the 21 days of my changed eating i have only not exercised 3 of those days. i had been hitting it hard with high impact aerobics, doing jillian michaels workouts, playing tennis on the wii or walking at a moderate pace for nearly an hour. i bought some 5 pound weights over the weekend to start working those flabby arms of mine. beginning of this week im just testing to see what my body is going to do so i did go a day with doing nothing. i just dont want to get tired and worn out.


----------



## jessica716

Fx for those pounds to keep coming off, but don't forget muscle weighs more than fat! So you could be losing your fat and turning it into muscle.
Wow! That's a lot of exercise! I really struggle with motivation for exercise! I'd much rather be lazy :dohh:


----------



## Raven24

Hows everyone doing on the slimfast??
I feel like im used to it now, it was weird at first only having the one proper meal a day but now its fine and its actually alot easier for me as trying to eat lunch with the kids waas a nightmare but now i can just have a shake quickly.


----------



## chocbunni01

zoe.speed22 said:


> Hows everyone doing on the slimfast??
> I feel like im used to it now, it was weird at first only having the one proper meal a day but now its fine and its actually alot easier for me as trying to eat lunch with the kids waas a nightmare but now i can just have a shake quickly.

i tried to get on the site but it for some reason wont send the email to let me change my forgotten pw. shake for breakfast and lunch. the last time i did the shake for lunch i ate a half sandwich with it. are you eating anything else for lunch?


----------



## Raven24

No im just hsving the shake for lunch and a yoghurt a little later.


----------



## jessica716

So far so good...been on the slimfast since monday and gone from 8st 10lb to 8st 8lb.... Not a great loss but 2lb is better than nothing i guess :shrug:

I looooove the slimfast pretzels...

So far I'm having a shake at about 11am, slimfast snack at 2ish, main meal at 6ish and if i'm hungry in the evening i sometimes have my other shake or a snack :thumbup:


----------



## chocbunni01

2lbs in 6 days is wonderful :happydance:


----------



## jessica716

I have been a little naughty tonight... I had a yogurt after my tea but i'm letting myself off seeing as though i have only had one shake today :shrug: And theres less calories in a yogurt than the shake :thumbup:


chocbunnie.... How are you getting on? x


----------



## chocbunni01

doing beautifully.... thanx for asking... gave my body a rest from working out everyday, 3-4 days a week now, slimfast, no beer, 12-16glasses of water a day, lowered the sodium... scale is down 3 pounds this week. total of 9lbs in a month :happydance: i was soo impatient lol its all trial and error for me


----------

